

Ask HN: I'm gonna have to go ahead and ask you to learn Java. - andymoe

Any recommendations on books or resources to get up to speed with Java quickly. I'm a pretty experienced programmer looking to port some iOS applications to Android and get to know Java so I know when to dip into the Java platform from Clojure.<p>Also, where can the java community be found online? Thanks in advance.
======
mindcrime
_Any recommendations on books or resources to get up to speed with Java
quickly_

My knowledge of Java books is probably pretty out of date, but I got some
mileage out of the Deitel & Deitel book _Java: How To Program_.

 _Also, where can the java community be found online?_

<http://www.jroller.com>

<http://www.theserverside.com>

<http://saloon.javaranch.com>

all come to mind...

~~~
akat
Reg. community, the list cannot be complete without the SO tag -
<http://stackoverflow.com/questions/tagged/java>

~~~
andymoe
Cool. What about java related IRC channels?

~~~
mindcrime
On Freenode:

##java

#spring

#eclipse

#jboss

#hibernate

#lucene

are ones I sometimes lurk in, that are fairly active. The Triangle (NC) Java
User's Group also have a channel, but it's not terribly active most of the
time.

#trijug (again, on Freenode)

Also, if you're not already in #startups, it's a channel full of HN users...
might be of interest to ya.

~~~
andymoe
Sweet! Thanks for the great list.

------
jdhok
The official Java tutorial is also worth taking a look at. It's free, updated
and more concise compared to most books.

